# External filter for 30L tank



## FishKeeper55 (25 May 2020)

Looking for options on external filter 30L tank, current filter works but is internal and noisy, with very small media compartment, can't see the point wasting time with this,  space wise can get away with something like Fluval 106/107 or the Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100, unless you would recommend something else, Fluval 107 is around £85 and Oase with heater is about £95 looking around, note sure if its over board for what we need, looking for something i you can always add a little extra media, Could look at the 2nd hand market with new media, tank only started cycle so would prefer to make decision fairly quickly. Getting bit mixed reviews about the Oase with the heater so not sure which one would work better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 May 2020)

Have you considered a hang on back filter? They make maintenance really simple, add adequate surface agitation and run quiet. Anything below 30l they’re perfect for.


----------



## castle (25 May 2020)

I'd suggest the Eheim Liberty 75, perfect for a 30L.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (25 May 2020)

I haven't consider them hang on back because of media compartment size, for day to day running of filter they fine but at this moment looking at something that can run what you would consider normal media and if I need to add something for a little while there is space, not to worried about maintance I'm sure I can deal with. 

There is few sort of canister type filter clones and copies of eheim and others on Internet which also have my interest but wonder if they any good. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 May 2020)

FishKeeper55 said:


> I haven't consider them hang on back because of media compartment size



What is the requirement for a large amount of media based on? I only mention as having a filter sponge in an Eheim Liberty you can access easily and regularly clean trumps masses of ceramic media that’s a pain to maintain from experience. A presumption here, but if it’s a planted tank you’re running you’re handing over a lot of filtration over to plants eventually anyway.

The Filtosmart has the same media capacity as most Eheim liberty models, in fact less as the 75 will fit the sponge and a bag of purigen as well. The bonus of the Oase filtosmart is the heater is in the filter but you’ll then need a outflow and inflow in your display, making space in tank a premium.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (26 May 2020)

You might be right if you compare liberty 75 to the Oase model I have listed, but there is lot more canister type filters about then I have listed, I used in past fluval in 300l tank and was working for years with out problems, even the smaller models might be over the top for this tank but I never had a issue with cleaning them, canister filters always provided better filtration and performance compare to any internal filter that I have used in past but at the same time new things come out  that I have no experience of,  somehow I straggle to believe this thing is quite when you have plastic hanging over a glass, pump vibration on plastic and glass, this is big factor choosing new filter because tank is located in bedroom so is not just about size of media compartment,  reading around for example JBL E402 offers narrower tubing compare to other models.  I appreciate your recommendation for the liberty 75 but I don't think this is what I'm looking for.


----------



## si walker (26 May 2020)

Im reading this with interest!
About to start using a Pat Mini internal. Partly to save some cash on the growing cost of my plant list for my 35 litre!

It seems that the Dennerle Hang on the Back which is like an external is constantly out of stock.

All Pond Solutions do a version which has good reviews but unsure if it will fit your setup?

Seachem HOB is silent and has massive media container. So they say!

I didn't know that you could still get the Eheim Liberty?

Theres too many options really.

Keep us posted on how it goes with your new choice.  

Simon


----------



## Ray (29 May 2020)

I’m interested in this too - nano tank filters are a weak spot in the market and although the Dennerle nano filter with bio media module is silent and awesome it is an internal with the obvious disadvantages...

Can someone with an Eheim Liberty 75 say how noisy is? I’ve a generic HOB and it works fine but does emit a low hum. If I could find a HOB as quiet as the Dennerle I’d probably invest in one...


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (29 May 2020)

My 25 litre nano runs with an Eheim Classic 150.


----------



## jaypeecee (29 May 2020)

Hi @FishKeeper55 

You may want to consider this hybrid (HOB/Canister) unit. I've not tried it myself but it looks interesting:

https://dennerle.com/en/products/aquaristic/aquascaping/filtration/scapers-flow

The review here is both informative and amusing:



I guess I may be referring to the same one as that which @si walker mentioned. It is available from:

https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/Dennerle-Scapers-Flow-Hang-On-Filter/908039/

Funnily enough, I placed my very first order with this German supplier just a couple of days ago. But it wasn't for the same Dennerle product.

JPC


----------



## FishKeeper55 (29 May 2020)

I sort of made my decision regard the filter, if I replace the internal one most likely will be with JBL e402, have adjustable water flow, nice and low unit with easy accessible trays, I do like that the pre filter sits right at top so you don't have to disturb the rest of it, pipes are narrower compare to some models with external dimension of 16mm. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 May 2020)

My 37L Nano is running on a Tetra EX400 which is almost silent in operation.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (29 May 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> My 37L Nano is running on a Tetra EX400 which is almost silent in operation.



I'm glad you posted this, I do like this would you might telling me the high of canister including the taps, need to fit this in 33cm tall space, like the price is well


----------



## FishKeeper55 (30 May 2020)

I just placed order for the JBL E402 will see how this works once it gets here, plan is to make custom clear tubes is well so should look lot better then the black ones.


----------



## SRP3006 (30 May 2020)

I use the same filter on a scapers tank, the flow isn't the strongest (but I'm used to an fx6) but it doesn't need to be the strongest. It's a nice and small filter and it was cheap enough for the second tank. Maintenance is nice and easy especially with double taps on the pipes.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (30 May 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> the flow isn't the strongest



Can't be any worse then what we have now, as longest it moves the water around I will be happy, don't want to much flow but water needs to be moving a bit, also wanted something I can control this.



SRP3006 said:


> cheap enough for the second tank



Can I ask how much you paid? best price I could find was £63 in UK


----------



## SRP3006 (30 May 2020)

It's should move it enough depending on scape design and whether it's planned to be high or low tech. Mine seems to be fine at the mo. It's the 10x turnover for your tank so should be fine.
Mine was second hand (on a budget as second tank wasn't a 'neccesity')


----------



## FishKeeper55 (30 May 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Mine was second hand



I was searched everywhere over last week for small external filter, just couldn't find anything with my dimension in mind, unfortunately had to buy new 



SRP3006 said:


> planned to be high or low tech



I am finding lot harder to understand what is low tech vs high tech been honest, my original plan was cheap as possible as this is my daughter tank, but then you need this or that or something is not working as it should not talking just about the filter, things change.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (31 May 2020)

FishKeeper55 said:


> I'm glad you posted this, I do like this would you might telling me the high of canister including the taps, need to fit this in 33cm tall space, like the price is well



To the top of the taps is 320mm but you can reduce this if you swivel them sideways. I‘ve got two other external filters, an extremely noisy Eheim classic and a slightly noisy Sera 130. I wish I’d bought another TetraTec if I’m honest.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (2 Jun 2020)

Filter has arrived and all running, that JBL E402 is silent, you have to look at the water to make sure is working, I had experience with fluval and you could here very faint humming with Jbl  you don't even get this, well impressed with it and hope will work with out much problems, as much as I like this filter and is silent them U shape pipes that go over the glass are huge and I can't understand that design at all, don't think I will be able to afford glass pipes so as planned will be looking at bending acrylic tubes in to shape, fitted spray bar just under the water and have very nice water movement now.


----------



## SRP3006 (2 Jun 2020)

There are some very well priced lillys on aquarium Gardens website that would suit a small tank, there are also plenty on ebay and lots of cheaper ones from China, just a bit of a risk imo if they are no good. I recently bought a set for just over £30, granted not the best you can buy but they seem OK. Especially for your first ones, just in case you break them.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (2 Jun 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> There are some very well priced lillys on aquarium Gardens website that would suit a small tank, there are also plenty on ebay and lots of cheaper ones from China, just a bit of a risk imo if they are no good. I recently bought a set for just over £30, granted not the best you can buy but they seem OK. Especially for your first ones, just in case you break them.



Call me tight if you want   but even £30 looks bit step at the moment for me  found something for lot less that might work, £8.99 this might be worth a risk, the advantage of having the acrylic tube you can bed it to the shape you want

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13mm-17m...rentrq:768261b51720acc737ae4d91fff3b2c0|iid:1


----------

